# First Cruze - please help with modding.......



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, so I just bought my first Chevrolet Cruze - a 2011 Dark Red (Maroon) LT with the RS pkg. It is used with 18,900 miles on it and has the 1.4L turbo ECO engine. I am wanting to do some simple low cost modifications to it. I have tinted the windows to 15% and want to paint the bowties - but don't know how or where to start to learn. 

My question is this: is the best mod I can do FIRST - a CAI? And if so, which one works best for this car? I found a guy near me selling the Injen CAI used ( with only 50 miles on it) and it is still in great condition and in its original pkg. Is this something I should do? Or is the K&N one better? 

Are there any other modifications that would be better to give me some better performance. I am noticing this car doesn't have a ton of pick up/accelleration, so I was thinking a CAI would help. Any advice???

Thanks a ton in advance,

Paul


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. The least expensive modification you can do is http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6722-diy-re-gap-factory-spark-plugs.html to the GM spec of 0.028". Chances are your plug gaps are inconsistent and significantly lower than spec.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

A free mod you can do until you get your cai/Sri is bypass the resonator. This will give you better throttle response and hear the turbo alil.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

My main question (I guess I should have just asked it) was whether the Injen CAI was a good idea or is the K&N one better? And if there is a better idea than ging with a CAI first.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've heard the Injen is better-made and delivers actual cold air. The K&N's location is worse than the factory airbox from the pictures I've seen. Although, modding the factory airbox to do what the Injen does is free. 

I'll be the first to say skip the intake and use that money for a tune instead. A tune makes 35 hp and 50 ft/lbs for about $300-400. It's much more bang for the buck than the intake. Instead of sounding quick, your Cruze will move more quickly.


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

What is a tune? And how does it work and where do I go about getting it?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Search "trifecta tune" or "vermont tuning". There will be a lot of threads on each. Those are the two tuners who have tunes for sale for the Cruze. Folks are happy with both.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Insane speed motorsports is also a tune vendor and they commonly have specials on tunes. The tune is a performance mod that up dates the computer software with a modification from Trifecta or who ever you go with. This is sent to you via download and you install on your car within minutes. I did it last November and cannot imagine my car without it anymore. It surely woke it up. I have the 1.8 no turbo and the tune is my only mod. Best $200 I spent.


----------

